# Need MK3 radio wiring diagram...



## outcold00 (Jun 15, 2008)

anybody got the diagram?


----------



## surfmore72 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Need MK3 radio wiring diagram... (outcold00)*

i did at one point....what are you trying to do maybe i could help you out...


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

What model car do you need?


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

Radio Harness 
Wire Function Colour Notes Fuse # Size Location 
+12V DC Battery(Constant) Red/white 22 10 amp Fuse/relay panel 
Switched Accessory Brown/red 
Ground Brown 
Illumination Gray/blue 
Factory Alarm Disarm Disarms with unlock wire 
Parking Brake Brown/yellow 
At back of relay center under dash 
Reverse Lights Black/blue 
In driver’s kickpanel 
Left Front + Black 
Left Front - Brown/blue 
Right Front + Red/white 
Right Front - Brown/black 
Left Rear + Red/green 
Left Rear - Brown/black 
Right Rear + Blue/green 
Right Rear - Brown/red 
This is for a 96 Jetta


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have a 97 gti trying to wire up a stock harness


----------

